
Project Fi welcomes Android One, with the moto x4 - DiabloD3
https://www.blog.google/products/project-fi/project-fi-welcomes-android-one-moto-x4/
======
kentt
"Google Android One Moto X Four". I guess we moving back to the days of names
like "Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4G Touch".

